# TCD746500 w/75 hours=TCD750500?



## palover (Jan 16, 2013)

I've got a chance to buy a new Premiere 4 at a very good price, and it has the 75 hr. drive, which I want, but is a TCD746500. I was under the impression that the 750500 had the bigger drive while the 746500 had the 45 hr. drive. The box does say "expanded edition" and "75 HD hours" so I assume I was mistaken. 

My question is- will I be missing out on any features of the 750500 by buying the expanded edition of the older model?


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

The 746500 is the two tuner Premiere with the 500 GB hard drive. The 750500 is the four tuner Premiere 4 with a 500 GB drive.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

TCD746500 is the current 2-tuner basic Premiere that supports Analog Cable, Digital Cable, or Over the Air Broadcasts.

TCD750500 is the current 4-tuner "Premiere 4" that supports only Digital Cable.

Both have 75 hours of HD recording via the 500 GB drive; that's the "500" in both model numbers.

The old version of the basic Premiere was the TCD746320 which had 45 hours via a 320 GB hard drive.


----------



## palover (Jan 16, 2013)

What threw me was seeing it described as "Series 4". I've gotten into the mode of assuming that when I see 'Premiere' and '4' advertised on the same box that it's the 4 tuner model. So is 'Premiere Series 4' a valid description for the 2 tuner model?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

palover said:


> What threw me was seeing it described as "Series 4". I've gotten into the mode of assuming that when I see 'Premiere' and '4' advertised on the same box that it's the 4 tuner model. So is 'Premiere Series 4' a valid description for the 2 tuner model?


Yes. All flavors of the Premiere are part of the Series 4 platform.


----------



## palover (Jan 16, 2013)

steve614 said:


> Yes. All flavors of the Premiere are part of the Series 4 platform.


Well, I think they could have done better than 'Series 4' for that description, to avoid confusion between 2 and 4 tuner models, but I've got it straight now.

Thanks guys.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

palover said:


> Well, I think they could have done better than 'Series 4' for that description, to avoid confusion between 2 and 4 tuner models, but I've got it straight now.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Really after they have had Series 1, Series 3, Series 3 all referring to the software level why is Series 4 not the logical next step.

When they first went to dual tuner it was called the dual. Perhaps instead of calling it the TiVo Premier 4 or Premiere XL4 they should have called them the Quads i.e. the "TiVo Premier Quad" or "TiVo Premier XL Quad". I remain disappointed that the month I was finally ready after dealing with 7 months of TWC issues to add a second Premiere they discontinued the Premier XL (150)


----------



## palover (Jan 16, 2013)

> Really after they have had Series 1, Series 3, Series 3 all referring to the software level why is Series 4 not the logical next step.


If that's a question, my answer is that I didn't say it wasn't logical. I said it was confusing- series 4 clashes with Premiere 4. You tend to think '4' indicates 4 tuners. I'm sure it's not confusing for those familiar with previous models, but for some of us Tivo newbies (and I'm a network admin and home theater enthusiast), it can promote confusion, thus this thread. When I'm in product territory that's new to me, I head for forums, so I'm glad this one's here for those us just entering the Tivo world.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

palover said:


> If that's a question, my answer is that I didn't say it wasn't logical. I said it was confusing- series 4 clashes with Premiere 4. You tend to think '4' indicates 4 tuners. I'm sure it's not confusing for those familiar with previous models, but for some of us Tivo newbies (and I'm a network admin and home theater enthusiast), it can promote confusion, thus this thread. When I'm in product territory that's new to me, I head for forums, so I'm glad this one's here for those us just entering the Tivo world.


The series 4 is more of an internal reference though. I don't believe they are referred to the series 4 in any materials or packaging. You have probably only heard it because we were talking about it here in reference to the entire Premiere lineup. Of course if and when we see a series 5 it could also be a Premiere model.


----------



## lew2 (Dec 31, 2006)

palover said:


> I said it was confusing- series 4 clashes with Premiere 4. You tend to think '4' indicates 4 tuners.


Reminds me of an ebay listing back when the iPad2 came out. "32GB iPad 2 Covers Included" was the title for a first generation iPad being sold with two covers.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Tivo has done nothing but make the Series 4 platform confusing by the name changes over the last few years. And then the first four tuner Premiere was called the Premiere Elite when it was first released. And then they changed the name six months later.

I still wonder if this will affect me when I sell my Premeire Elite boxes to upgrade to a newer TiVo?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> The series 4 is more of an internal reference though. I don't believe they are referred to the series 4 in any materials or packaging. You have probably only heard it because we were talking about it here in reference to the entire Premiere lineup. Of course if and when we see a series 5 it could also be a Premiere model.


The only place that I know TiVo refers to the Series 4 is on the System Info screen, there it is called a Series 4.

Remember the original Series 3 that was called a Series 3 than came the Series 3 called the TiVo-HD than the TiVo-HDXL, both were a Series 3 in the SI screen.

Even Microsoft tried different names like XP Vista than went to something that was understandable as to what was newer like Windows 7, Windows 8, anybody ready for Windows 9!!.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

innocentfreak said:


> The series 4 is more of an internal reference though. I don't believe they are referred to the series 4 in any materials or packaging. You have probably only heard it because we were talking about it here in reference to the entire Premiere lineup. Of course if and when we see a series 5 it could also be a Premiere model.





lessd said:


> The only place that I know TiVo refers to the Series 4 is on the System Info screen, there it is called a Series 4.


As with all of the S2 and S3 models, "Series 4" is printed on the front bezels of the Premiere line of TiVos.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> As with all of the S2 and S3 models, "Series 4" is printed on the front bezels of the Premiere line of TiVos.


OK you are correct, I used a flashlight and looked, not very prominent and I doubt most people have seen that small Series 4 logo near the bottom right. My TP-4 has a big* 4 *on the front panel, people could get confused.


----------

